# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Así son los 'falsos' impuestos ambientales que afectarán a la tarifa eléctrica

## Jonasino

> Dudosos gravámenes autonómicos pueden romper el precio único de la luz
> 
> El Tribunal Supremo acaba de obligar al Gobierno a modificar la Orden de Peajes de 2013 para incluir en ella el canon eólico de Castilla y León, al objeto de que sea repercutido exclusivamente a los consumidores de electricidad de la Comunidad Autónoma. Siguiendo el principio de unidad de la tarifa eléctrica en todo el territorio nacional, el Gobierno no lo había hecho, sino que lo había trasladado al conjunto de los Españoles.
> 
> Al igual que Castilla y León, otras comunidades autónomas han establecido impuestos y cánones sobre la energía, considerándolos impuestos ambientales. Tras la sentencia del Supremo, se abre la posibilidad de que estos impuestos, de escasa entidad, también incidan en el recibo de la luz de los territorios que los tienen implantados.
> PUBLICIDAD
> 
> El informe preparado por la Comisión Lagares el año pasado para asesorar al Gobierno con vistas a la reforma fiscal los analiza con detalle y en no pocos casos los considera "aparentemente" o "pretendidamente" o "supuestamente" ambientales, porque no responden a la finalidad de modificar conductas dañinas para el medio ambiente por medio de la internalización de costes, sino a incrementar su capacidad recaudatoria, sin necesidad de sufrir el desgaste político que conllevaría subir otros impuestos mucho más sensibles, como el tramo del IRPF sobre el que tienen competencias.
> 
> ...


Fuente: El Economista

----------

